# Squats or safe place in Oahu, Hawaii



## ElNayshon (Apr 25, 2019)

Just moved to Oahu from the Big Island. It's a huge culture shock. It's almost like a different state, crazy. Iv been staying along the North Shore but it's kind of sketch. Can anyone recommend some good spots? Mahalo 😀


----------



## superphoenix (Apr 25, 2019)

Ayy, it's been a good 7 years since I've been there, but I think a few hotel rooftops in Honolulu are accessible. Best of luck to you.


----------



## ElNayshon (Apr 25, 2019)

superphoenix said:


> Ayy, it's been a good 7 years since I've been there, but I think a few hotel rooftops in Honolulu are accessible. Best of luck to you.




I'm in Honolulu right now. Do you care to share any tips?


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 25, 2019)

ElNayshon said:


> I'm in Honolulu right now. Do you care to share any tips?


Yikes. I lived on Oahu for a while. Spent a little time houseless there too on North Shore and Honolulu. There really isn't anywhere "safe" in Honolulu (Waikiki area) I can think of to camp. Lots of tweakers around. I would sleep out on the beach out towards Diamond Head a lot, but again there's lot's of tweakers so never leave your stuff unattended. Diamond Head beach is a big gay cruising beach too, so there's lots of pervs to deal with out that way. But the further mauka you head from the beach, the less of that you'll find.

You might try just mauka of Honolulu in one of the greenbelt areas like around Manoa.

I lived by Wahiawa for a while, and there were lots of homeless camped out in the woods around town there, but again.....meth.

Whatever you do, just don't try and squat or camp on the westside. The mokes don't take too kindly to haoles on that side.


----------



## superphoenix (Apr 26, 2019)

ElNayshon said:


> I'm in Honolulu right now. Do you care to share any tips?



As long as you look like you belong, you can get into most any hotel. Check both sets of staircases and make sure the roof isn't alarmed with any wires or conspicuous alarm boxes above the door. Obv, prop it open with something just in case. Then, try to climb even higher and sleep on your perch. As for anywhere specific, I haven't been since I was a teenager. You might find some abandoned bunkers by the Diamond Head trail though.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 26, 2019)

superphoenix said:


> You might find some abandoned bunkers by the Diamond Head trail though.


I didn't even think about the bunkers! Wonder how many people have slept in them over the years


----------



## ElNayshon (Apr 26, 2019)

iamwhatiam said:


> I didn't even think about the bunkers! Wonder how many people have slept in them over the years


i found a bunker last night on trail by pipeline deff gona check out diamond head


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 27, 2019)

ElNayshon said:


> i found a bunker last night on trail by pipeline deff gona check out diamond head


Be safe, and watch out for the bush bunnies!


----------



## Pcdhitch (May 1, 2019)

Like dude said, lots of tweakers.... A squat will get robbed sooner then later. You will Always need to carry your gear! We all used to camp close to Sharks Cove east side. Had a small crew tho. Worked for some people in Waialua an stayed at these Time Share beach houses. Miliani Town(American Town) is the best place to fly a sign. Would fly " Will Work For Plane Ticket" . Make3 to5 hundred a day. Would just stand at the round about next to Starbucks. Got work and place to stay holding " Will Work, Want to Work!!! " sign at the 7 Eleven in Haleiwa . Easy place to get by. I left after getting arrested for assault. Crazy fight in Waikiki. Will be back in a couple years. Guys that sell shirts All over North Shore will sell ya defect shirts for 2 or 3 bucks. Just ask . Food Land in Pupukia had these big ham an cheese roll for dollar something. Inn the mornings. They are Fire!! Safe Travels!


----------



## ElNayshon (May 11, 2019)

tons of tweakers everywhere you guys not kiding


----------

